# Bericht Mexiko Jan 2004



## Sailfisch (2. Februar 2004)

Anfang 2004 bin ich zum ersten Mal BIG GAME fischen gewesen. Am 1. Januar flog ich von Frankfurt aus nach Mexico City, um einen Tag später nach Acapulco weiterzufliegen.
Im Landeanflug auf Acapulco sehe ich zum ersten Mal das Meer, der Adrenalinspiegel steigt! Wer-de ich hier meinen ersten BIG GAME Fisch fangen? Die Berichte von Dr. Henning Stilke in Blin-ker und Broadbill habe ich derweil bestimmt zehn Mal gelesen. Den Koffer kurz im Hotel abgestellt begebe ich mich sofort zum Hafen. Wie in den Artikeln beschrieben, bedarf es nur eines interessier-ten Blickes und die Bootseigner fallen über einen her. Fishing? Amigo, you want´s to fish? Sailfish? Es ist schwierig hier den Überblick zu behalten. Das Angebot von Alberto erscheint mir am besten. 150 $ für eine Ausfahrt. Weil das Boot noch draußen ist, vereinbaren wir, dass ich mir am Morgen zunächst alles genau ansehen darf, bevor ich mich endgültig entscheide. 50 $ Anzahlung nimmt er mir aber trotzdem ab, ein bisschen mulmig ist mir schon. Die gezeigten Fotos und die erhaltene Bestätigung beruhigen mich jedoch. 
Um 6:30 Uhr am nächsten Morgen sitze ich in der Hotellobby und warte auf das von Alberto zuge-sagte Taxi. Mein Reiseleiter vor Ort hatte kein gutes Haar in Sachen Pünktlichkeit und Zuverlässig-keit an den Mexikanern gelassen. Wird wirklich jemand kommen? Muss ich die 50 $ Anzahlung abschreiben? 6:31 Uhr ein Taxi fährt vor und bringt mich umgehend zum Hafen. Kurz eine Cola, zwei Wasser und Eis zum Kühlen gekauft und es kann losgehen. Gegen 7 Uhr verlassen wir den Hafen. Das Boot, die Margarita IV, ist etwas in die Jahre gekommen, gleiches gilt auch für Besat-zung und Gerät. Für 150 $ kann man wohl nicht mehr erwarten. Roberto – ein Crewmitglied – macht die Köder klar. Sorgfältig näht er die Meeräschen an den Haken. Das sieht ganz professionell aus und lässt meine Erwartungen steigen. 
Gegen 7:30 Uhr haben wir die Bucht von Acapulco verlassen und erreichen das offene Meer. Gegen 8 Uhr sehe ich dann den ersten Sailfish springen; ein toller Anblick, wenn sich ein ca. drei Meter Fisch aus dem Wasser schraubt. Meine Erwartungen steigen weiter. Kurz darauf der erste Biss. Die Rolle surrt, Roberto nimmt die Rute – ich bin schließlich noch blutiger Anfänger – ca. 30 m hinter dem Boot springt ein Fisch aus dem Wasser. Ich kann nicht erkennen um was für einen es sich han-delt. Noch bevor mir Roberto die Rute übergeben kann schlafft die Schnur ab, Schnur gerissen! Ein toller Anfang! Mein Vertrauen in Crew und Material sinkt. Roberto meint im Nachhinein es wäre ein Dorado gewesen. Schade!
Wir schippern weiter raus, und 1 ½ Stunden tut sich gar nichts. Meine Hoffnung steht kurz vor dem Nullpunkt. 10 Uhr: Völlig unerwartet ein Biss, Roberto übergibt mir die Rute – wie die Rolle auch, eine alte Penn – noch niemals habe ich erlebt, dass ein Fisch eine solche Kraft hat. Er nimmt Meter um Meter Schnur, ich kann nichts tun. Hilflos versuche ich – wie ich es mir vorgenommen hatte – ruhig zu pumpen. Den Fisch beeindruckt das indessen kaum, er zieht munter weiter. Nach einer gewissen Zeit – ich war viel zu aufgeregt um auch nur ansatzweise über so etwas wie Zeitgefühl zu verfügen – lässt der Druck nach; der Sail springt zum ersten Mal voll aus dem Wasser. Es gelingt mir die ersten Meter zurück zu gewinnen. Von einem kontrollierten Drill kann allerdings keine Re-de sein. Im Kampfstuhl hole ich Meter um Meter zurück. Als der Sail ca. 20 m vorm Boot springt, denke ich der Kampf sei gewonnen. Fehlanzeige! Mit einem beeindruckenden Tempo holt sich der Fisch das an Schnur zurück, was ich mir soeben mühsam erkämpft hatte. Das Ganze wiederholt sich ca. drei Mal, dann ist der Fisch besiegt. Roberto holt den Sail an Bord. Er ist ziemlich genau so lang wie das Boot breit. Roberto schätzt neun Fuß und 120 Pfund. Mein erster Sail! Ich bin völlig am Ende, habe keinen blassen Schimmer wie lange der Drill gedauert hat. In der kommenden Stunde liege ich auf der Schiffsliege und frage mich, ob ich müde oder seekrank bin. Erst als ich etwas er-holt bin dämmert es mir, ich habe mich völlig verausgabt! Nun mag der ein oder andere einwenden: Der sollte lieber zu Hause am heimischen Karpfenteich bleiben, wenn der schon bei so „kleinen“ BIG GAME Fischen völlig aus der Puste gerät!“ Vielleicht ist der Einwand berechtigt. Zu meiner Verteidigung darf ich aber anführen, dass ich selbst nur eine „halbe Portion“ bin und gerade mal 60 kg wiege. Ich spiele also mit dem Fisch in einer Gewichtsklasse.
Auf der Rückfahrt haben wir noch einen Biss, der aber nicht sitzt. Ehrlich gesagt war ich auch gar nicht traurig, ich brauchte Erholung und so machte ich den kommenden Tag Pause.
Gegen 13 Uhr am nächsten Tag machte ich mich dann erneut zum Hafen, um für den kommenden Tag einen Charter zu organisieren. Bussy! Teilte mir der Eigner der Margarita IV mit. Schade, das bewährte Boot stand nicht zur Verfügung. Ich wollte aber trotzdem raus und vereinbarte deshalb mit einem anderen Skipper mich am kommenden morgen um 6:30 Uhr mit ihm am Hafen zu tref-fen. Bereits auf dem Rückweg kommen mir Zweifel, ob diese Entscheidung aus dem „hohlen Bauch“ heraus, wohl richtig war. Nun gut, ich hatte zugesagt. Um 6:15 Uhr war ich am Hafen, von meinem Skipper weit und breit keine Spur. 6:30 Uhr: immer noch keiner da. Ich gebe dem Kapitän – der mir im Nachhinein nicht den zuverlässigsten Eindruck machte – noch 10 Minuten, dann „ver-dünneresiere“ ich mich. Gott sei dank hatte ich nichts anbezahlt. Für den kommenden Tag vereinba-re ich wieder eine Ausfahrt mit der Margarita IV. Der nicht erschienene Captain versichert mir zwar im Nachhinein, er habe sich lediglich um zehn Minuten verspätet und bat daher um eine zweite Chance. Angeln ist aber schließlich Vertrauenssache und es kommt auf das oben erwähnte Bauch-gefühl maßgebend an, so dass ich dem Ersuchen bezüglich einer zweiten Chance – zum Leidwesen des betroffenen Skippers – nicht entsprechen konnte.
Nach einem Tag Ruhe- und einem weiteren Zwangspause, bin ich um 6:30 Uhr im Hafen, bereit zur Ausfahrt. Doch mein Bauchgefühl sagt mir, dass der Wurm, der offenkundig drin war, noch nicht wieder raus ist. Mein Gefühl soll mich nicht trügen. Bis auf einen Biss gegen 13 Uhr tut sich rein gar nichts. Roberto mutmaßt, es sei ein Thun gewesen. Bis auf die Tatsache, dass der Schnurclip rausgerissen und die Köderäsche total zerfetzt waren, habe ich aber nichts mitbekommen. Es war aber trotz allem ein schöner Tag auf See. Jede Menge Delfine haben das Boot umkreist; ein An-blick, den manch einer im täglichen Leben wohl nie zu Gesicht bekommt. Auch die meisten ande-ren Boote waren an diesem Tag ohne Fang. Es kann am Vollmond gelegen haben, erklären mir die einheimischen Fischer.   
Nach einem Tag Erholung versuche ich mein Glück auf ein Neues. Auslaufen 6:30 Uhr. Um 7 Uhr ist der erste kleinere Thun gefangen. Binnen kurzer Zeit kommen zwei weitere hinzu. Gegen 8:30 Uhr ruft Roberto: „Sailfish!“ und zeigt mit der Hand auf einen Punkt im Wasser. Zunächst kann ich nichts entdecken, doch dann, tatsächlich! Wie ein Hai schwimmt der Sail knapp unterhalb der Was-serlinie, das Segel guckt ca. 20 – 30 cm weit aus dem Wasser. Ein überwältigender Anblick. Wir fahren zweimal um ihn rum. Einmal hätten wir ihn fasst gehäkelt. Beißen wollte er aber nicht. „Not hungry!“ sagt Roberto. 20 Minuten später das gleiche Spiel, allerdings sind diesmal zwei Sails zu-gegen, doch wieder Fehlanzeige. Über Funk melden andere Boote die gleiche Erfahrung. Zu viele Sardinen wird gemutmaßt. Wir fahren weiter raus und gegen 10:30 Uhr kommt der nächste Sail in Sicht. Satte drei Mal umkreisen wir den Fisch bevor das Segel abtaucht und er auf unseren Außen-köder zusteuert. Bang! Er hat den bait genommen! Doch unmittelbar nach dem Biss schlafft die Schnur wieder ab, Fehlbiss! So eine verdammte Sch…..! Noch bin ich guten Mutes, denn offenbar ist ja Fisch da. Doch als bis 12:30 Uhr kein weiterer Sail in Sicht kommt und auch keine anderen Fische unseren Köder wollen, verliere ich die Hoffnung. 13 Uhr: Aus dem Nichts ein Biss, ohne vorherigen Sichtkontakt. Ich nehme im Kampfstuhl Platz und der Fisch zieht ohne Pause Schnur ab, wir fahren hinterher. Ich gewinne einige Meter zurück. Als die Rolle fast wieder voll ist, saust er auf ein Neues los. Doch was ist das? Der Druck ist weg! Schnur gerissen? Nein, der Haken ist noch dran. Irgendwie konnte sich der Kollege, den ich noch nicht einmal zu Gesicht bekommen habe, ausklinken. Na ja, 30 Minuten Drill ist besser als Nichts!
Kaum bin ich zur Brücke aufgestiegen, Wums! Der Nächste Sail hat den Köder genommen und zieht davon. Doch was ist das? Kurz daneben springt noch einer aus dem Wasser. Wir haben zwei Bisse parallel. Beim zweiten reißt aber nach kurzer Zeit die Schnur. Nach zwanzigminütigem Drill kann ich einen acht Fuß langen Sail landen. Drei Thun´s, ein Sail und drei weitere Bisse. Weiterhin jede Menge Sichtkontakte, ein toller Angeltag!
Auf Grund des herrlichen Tages beschließe ich nach einem Ruhetag die verbleibenden drei Tage rauszufahren, schließlich weiß man ja nie, wann man wieder mal das Geld und die Zeit für einen solchen Trip hat. Für die letzten beiden Tage steht mein bewehrtes Boot nicht zur Verfügung. Auf Empfehlung der Crew buche ich für diese Tage die Gomar unter Kapitän Joel Roque.
Einen Tag verbringe ich aber noch auf der Margarita IV. Um 6:30 Uhr laufen wir aus. Um 7 Uhr sind die ersten beiden Thun´s gelandet. Weitere kommen dazu. Gegen 8 Uhr erhalten wir den ersten Sailbiss, doch bis auf eine völlig zerfetzte Meeräsche bleibt mir nicht mal ein kurzer Drill. Gegen 9 und 10 Uhr jeweils das gleiche Spiel. Um 11 Uhr und auch den Rest des Tages warte ich dann je-doch vergebens auf weitere Sailbisse. Insgesamt fange ich an diesem Tag aber immerhin 10 Thun´s, obgleich das Angeln mit den Sailfishruten auf diese, dann doch eher kleineren Zeitgenossen, einem Schießen mit Kanonen auf Spatzen entspricht. Trotzdem hatte ich auch an diesem Tag meinen Spaß.
Am nächsten Morgen bin ich wieder um 6 Uhr im Hafen, allerdings ziemlich müde, weil wir am Vorabend einige im Hotel kennen gelernte Weltenbummler verabschiedet haben und dabei etwas über die Stränge geschlagen haben. Bis 9 Uhr beobachte ich die Ruten und warte vergebens auf einen Biss, dann haue ich mich hin. Wach werde ich als der zweite Mann der Crew eine Art Regen-tanz aufführt, weil er einen Sailbiss verhauen hat. Es ist 11 Uhr und ich drehe mich noch mal um und döse vor mich hin. Gegen 11:30 Uhr entscheide ich mich auf die Brücke zu gehen, um die Ru-ten wieder ins Visier zu nehmen. Ich schaue raus und was sehen meinen kleinen Äuglein: direkt neben dem Boot schwimmt in ca. 20 m Entfernung ein Sail parallel zum Kurs von uns. Reight full ruder!“ Brülle ich, während ich den Niedergang zur Brücke emporsteige. Der Kapitän, welcher mich bis dato als eher ruhigen Zeitgenossen kennen gelernt hatte, guckt mich nur fragend an ( sprach aber ansonsten eigentlich sehr gut Englisch ). Kurzerhand übernehme ich das Ruder selbst und drehe hart nach rechts ab. Mittlerweile haben auch die beiden Crewmitglieder den Sail ent-deckt. 
Die äußere Meeräsche zieht in ca. einem Meter Entfernung an dem Sail vorbei. Den scheint das zunächst völlig kalt zu lassen. Erst als die Meeräsche schon ungefähr 15-20 m an ihm vorbeigezo-gen ist entscheidet er sich zum Angriff. 20 Minuten später liegt ein ca. acht Fuß langer Sail an Bord. Der erste der komplett, sprich Sicht, Anschlag und Drill auf meine Rechnung geht. Ein bisschen Stolz bin ich schon.
Kurz nachdem die Ruten wieder klar sind erlebe ich mein Urlaubshighlight. Zunächst ein einfacher Biss. Während ich diesen anschlage erfolgt der zweite, welcher vom Captain höchst persönlich ü-bernommen wird. Und man kann es kaum glauben, kurz danach ein Dritter Biss. Wir haben, wenn auch nur für kurze Zeit, drei Sails gleichzeitig am Hacken. Einer davon reist leider sehr schnell ab. Hintereinander kann ich die anderen beiden landen. Auf der Rückfahrt bekommen wir noch drei weitere Bisse. Einen davon drille ich ca. 20 Minuten bevor er – wie auch immer – loskommt. Am Hafen angekommen bin ich jetzt noch müder als bereits am Morgen. Kurz einige Bilder gemacht und dann ab ins Hotel. 
Nachdem es am vorletzten Tag nicht ganz so sonnig war wie gewohnt und teilweise sogar etwas geregnet hat, hoffe ich für den letzten Tag noch mal auf besseres Wetter. BIG GAME und Regen bilden für mich eher ein Paradoxon, sprich passen irgendwie so gar nicht zusammen. Gegen 6:30 Uhr laufen wir aus. Es ist trocken. Im Westen ( in die Richtung in die wir fahren ) blitzt es aller-dings bereits. Wir sind noch nicht aus dem Hafen raus, da beginnt es auch bereits zu regnen. Erst ganz leicht, dann wolkenbruchartig. In dem betagten Schiff gibt es keinen Platz wo man vom Regen gänzlich sicher ist. Eine Ausnahme bildet nur die Bordtoilette, da will ich aber dann nun wirklich nicht den ganzen Tag drauf verbringen. 
Die Sicht beträgt ungefähr 200 m. Rundherum ist alles dicht wolkenverhangen. Gegen 8 Uhr muss ich zum ersten Mal in den Regen, um einen Babythun rauszudrehen – von Drill kann keine Rede sein. Ich bin pitschnass! Gegen 9 Uhr entschließe ich mich dann zum Rückmarsch, meines Erach-tens bestand keine Hoffnung mehr, dass sich das Wetter merklich bessern könnte. Es kam wie es kommen musste, wir hatten noch nicht richtig umgedreht, da nimmt ein Sail eine unserer noch an-gebotenen Meeräschen. Er entpuppt sich als eher klein im Vergleich zu den bis dato gefangenen. Aber – warum auch immer – vom Regen inspiriert? Verrückt geworden? Er kämpft wie ein Löwe. Satte 40 Minuten kämpfe ich im Regen, inzwischen nass bis auf die Knochen. Kurz bevor wir anle-gen hört es auf zu Regnen. Ein paar Bilder gemacht und ab ins Taxi zum Hotel. In dem Augenblick, indem ich die Hotelzimmertür hinter mir zumache, beginnt es wieder zu regnen.
Insgesamt ein schöner Urlaub. Bei sechs Ausfahrten fange ich sechs Sails und 13 Thun´s. Macht einen Sail und zwei Thun´s im Schnitt pro Tag. Mir reicht das.
Ich hatte viel Spaß, viele Bilder und Eindrücke – auch übers Angeln hinaus – sind fest in mein Hirn eingebrannt. Gern hätte ich auch einen Dorado gefangen. In der gesamten Zeit, in der ich in Aca-pulco war wurden aber insgesamt nur höchstens zehn Dorado´s gefangen. Ich gehörte nicht zu den Glücklichen. Die Kapitäne erzählen mir, sie haben im Dezember sehr gut Dorado´s gefangen, mo-mentan sehe es aber eher mau aus.
Ein BIG GAME Trip nach Acapulco macht für alle diejenigen Sinn, denen entweder das entspre-chende Kleingeld für einen 500 $ Charter fehlt oder aber auch für Einsteiger, die auf Luxusjachten und glänzenden Chrom verzichten können ( wobei es auch solche Jachten für entsprechend mehr Geld in Acapulco zu chartern gibt ).


----------



## Sailfisch (2. Februar 2004)

*noch eins*

noch eins


----------



## Sailfisch (2. Februar 2004)

*und noch eins*

und noch eins


----------



## ralle (2. Februar 2004)

Ein Klasse Bericht !!
War ja ein Erlebnisreicher Urlaub und gut gefangen habt Ihr auch --also was will man mehr !!


----------



## Sailfisch (2. Februar 2004)

*einer geht noch*

einer geht noch


----------



## Blauortsand (2. Februar 2004)

Geiler Bericht war echt spannend- Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu den Fängen!!


----------



## ThomasL (3. Februar 2004)

toller Bericht, war schön zu lesen. Es gibt ja doch noch Orte wo Big Game Fishing noch bezahlbar ist.


----------



## Micky Finn (3. Februar 2004)

Hallo Sailfish,

ein toller und lebhafter Bericht. Ich wünsch dir, daß die Erlebnisse und Erinnerungen deines Urlaubs noch lang vorhalten.
Schön geschrieben und detailiert erzählt. :m 
Und tolle Bilder.

Hast du noch ein paar Infos zu den Schleppködern? 
Wie waren die Meeräschen aufgerigt (einzelhaken, system, Vorfachmaterial und -stärke, gecrimpt, geknotet)
Habt ihr auch Kunstköder geschleppt und welche?
In welchen Abständen vom Boot habt ihr die Köder geschleppt?
Gab es einen outperformer unter den Ködern?
Habt ihr den Sail in die Bremse laufen lassen oder auf Freilauf geschaltet um ihn den Köder frei nehmen zu lassen?

Andreas


----------



## Truttafriend (3. Februar 2004)

Abgefahren:z 

Petri Heil zu diesem tollem Urlaub. 
Feiner Bericht#h


----------



## JonasH (3. Februar 2004)

WoW!!!!!!!!!

Echt genial!!!!!!


----------



## wodibo (3. Februar 2004)

Klasse Bericht der mal wieder das Fieber voll geweckt hat #6
Die Preise sind echt Klasse, da kannst Du ja 3 Ausfahrten machen wo sonst nur eine möglich ist!


----------



## soeketroete (3. Februar 2004)

He sailfish, bis jetzt hatte ich keinerlei Interesse an Big Game (zu teuer, Mcho-Krmas und sonstige Vorurteile).
Aber dein Bericht hat echt die Neugier in mir geweckt! Super spannend, super Bilder! Echt ansteckend.


----------



## Nick_A (3. Februar 2004)

Hi Sailfisch #h

[marquee]Danke für den SUPER BERICHT !!! #6 #6 #6[/marquee] 

Da bekommt man glatt Lust, sofort loszudüsen!  

Viele Grüsse #h
Robert


----------



## Torsk_SH (3. Februar 2004)

Hitra war gestern! Acapulco ist heute! Lool! ;-)
(na ja oder im einen Jahr das und im anderen das...) hehe

Klasse Bericht! ( davon müsste es mal ein Video geben...)


----------



## Tiffy (3. Februar 2004)

Klasse Bericht Sailfish #6

Hat sehr großen Spaß gemacht den zu lesen. Jetzt bin ich heiß !! Noch ca. 5 Wochen dann werd ich mich auch mal auf den Golf von Mexico begeben. Ich hoffe das ich dann auch ein bisschen Glück habe...

Da dieses Jahr bereits Angelmäßig verplant ist, werde ich für nächstes Jahr mal Mexico ins Auge fassen.....

Vielen Dank für den Bericht #h


----------



## Rausreißer (11. Februar 2004)

Hey Sail, 
sorry for delay.
Aber ich denke Du hast es echt raus. Toller Beitrag. Sail 120 Pfund, 9 Ft wahooo !!
Das sind die Fische die man nie vergessen wird...
Sie sind unvergleichlich!
Was waren das für Thune ? (13 Bonitos?)
Auf nach Acapulco in 2005..


----------



## Sailfisch (11. Februar 2004)

*siehe bild*

Genau kann ich das auch nicht sagen, die Crew sprach von "Black-Thuna´s". 

Anbei noch ein Bild


----------



## Sailfisch (3. Mai 2004)

*AW: Bericht Mexiko Jan 2004*

Ich muß meinen Bericht nochmal nach vorne katapulltieren, unsere Jungangler im Verein finden ihn nicht.  #c


----------



## Karstein (4. Mai 2004)

*AW: Bericht Mexiko Jan 2004*

Nachträglich noch dickes Petri, toller Bericht Sailfisch! Kein Wunder, dass ich ihn noch nicht gelesen hatte - Du hast ihn an meinem Geburtstag hier reingestellt gehabt! *lächel*

TL

Karsten


----------



## schlot (4. Mai 2004)

*AW: Bericht Mexiko Jan 2004*

Super Bericht Sailfish  #6


----------



## Sailfisch (4. Mai 2004)

*AW: Bericht Mexiko Jan 2004*

Beste Dank für die Blumen!  :m 

@Karsten
Da hast Du wohl wieder Alkohol getrunken  #2  an Deinem Geburtstag, anstatt schön ordentlich das Board nach neuen Bereichten zu durchsuchen.  #d


----------



## Karstein (4. Mai 2004)

*AW: Bericht Mexiko Jan 2004*

Nüx da, Sailfisch - am 02.02. hatte ich meine Lieben in ein echt norwegisches Restaurant hier in Berlin eingeladen gehabt!


----------



## Sailfisch (4. Mai 2004)

*AW: Bericht Mexiko Jan 2004*

Und da habt Ihr dann alle eine heiße Schokolade getrunken, verstehe schon.  #g


----------



## Silvo (10. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Bericht Mexiko Jan 2004*

geiler bericht


----------



## HD4ever (10. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Bericht Mexiko Jan 2004*

................   #6#6#6


----------



## Big Fins (10. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Bericht Mexiko Jan 2004*

mano sailfish, den kannte ich ja noch garnicht, super Angeltage haste gehabt 'neidisch grins und gönn'

Wirklich ne günstige Möglichkeit mal nen Billfish zu landen #6 .


----------

